# Nas pensacola fishing



## ShoreFisher (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello,
I live in Georgia and planning on coming to Pensacola next month to do some fishing from the shore. Last year I came down there and fish off Alpha pier and along the seawall next to the pier. A few months ago I was told that fishing is no longer allowed on the pier or along the seawall. Is that still the case? Is the ship still there? Can I still fish on the base? Where can I find some mangrove snapper? Thanks.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The battleship is gone. Still no fishing allowed on the seawall or from Alpha though. Sucks.


----------



## ShoreFisher (Sep 18, 2013)

Any idea if or when it will be open again?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

You can still fish on the old sea plane wall. There is a sign as you enter the sea wall from a point you can fish from there to the west 24/7. It has always been open to fish on. You will limited to what you can catch there but I have seen flounder at the right time of year, sheepshead, redfish, skates and a few others caught from it. We jog it in the early morning and have seen sheepshead and a few redfish around the rocks were the old sea plane ramp were removed. There has been plenty of bait close in to net. I would not use shrimp because of the cost and you know the pinfish are there. With a north wind you will be able to float a balloon out for a passing kingfish. You will be limited on kings but we have seen a few in the early hours caught. Good luck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just go to Sherman Cove marina and rent a boat. They are closed on tues and wed. 850 452 2212 or 2213


----------



## ShoreFisher (Sep 18, 2013)

Where is the best spot for mangrove snapper?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

If you are in a boat the south and north jetties at the Pensacola pass is hot. Check the tides for they are very important. The current some times prevents you from fishing there. Live shrimp or LY's are the ticket. If you have the right tide at night it will not be hard to get your limit.


----------

